# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Glassp's Dream Yoga workbook

## glassp

Hey.
I'm learning dream yoga.

I realize that I need to do these over a period of days, yes.
I'm just getting familiar with them so I can practice.

Just an idea; to improve your sound awareness, you could read a block of text, go back and re-read lesson 1, or even this workbook entry. Put on some music, something preferably short, I chose Fur Elise as I am learning how to play it. 
Keep reading, try to focus on the words and the music. 
How I came up with this; I was reading lesson one and I noticed that the music stopped.
Okay, so you need to keep reading, and try to focus on what you are reading but notice when the music stops.
Don't let the music stop without you knowing.
My theory is; this can improve your mind knowing when sounds stop and start, but still focusing on whatever you're doing.

Lesson 1;

1-1)
Sounds I've noticed:
Whirring from the computer (Not the speakers or headset)
Random sounds coming from the computer (Not the speakers or headset)
Sister making noises
Family talking
TV from a few rooms away
Sounds of a car coming down my road (Rare, it's nighttime here.)

2) 
I did this with my headphones, lights off, monitor on. Same as 3-1.

I felt pain in my two elbows from where I fell.
I felt numb in my extremities. I always tend to feel numb there when I focus on it.
I didn't feel much else, except for my feet being really numb and weird. 

3-1) 
I did this with my sound isolating headphones (the ones I use when I play drums), lights off. Only thing that made light was from the computer monitor.

I just focused on the taste of the mint, while trying to think of something.
I couldn't finish my thought completely, I would start to lose awareness of eating the mint.
I also didn't notice how tight my hands were.

3-2)
I did this with the same thing as 3-1, headphones, lights off, monitor on.

I tried to focus on the mint and my finger scratching my other finger, it was hard.
I put my fingers close to my mouth and it seemed to be easier to focus (I had my eyes shut).
I gradually put my fingers away from my mouth and kept both sensations.
I could also sort of vision the mint in my mouth and my finger, it was weird. It was in a blue outline, and I could only see an outline of the shelf in front of me.

----------

